# Somethings wrong



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now this is the first post since September 2 and what only because my lathe is down until I get the new parts. What did everyone go idle on me.  I hope you guys aren't waiting on me. Been doing some flat work lately and Harry no pics. Been working on my Uncle Jim's display case for his medals coming really nice almost breaking my arm patting myself on the back and all should have it complete sometime next week.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Without pictures I won't believe a thing you say Glenmore. In future don't be so hard on your lathe, that's twice in a few weeks you've broke it.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore

Keep Harry happy, and give him some photos of your Walnut display case,  

I am looking forward to seeing your Uncle Jim's case. (and photos) "I'm ducking" there Harry it is said. 

I hope your lathe is up and running soon, you must feel like a fish out of water. Great chatting with you and thanks.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope Glenmore just been on the road again. Got home late last night and got a bunch of honey do's to do this weekend and then leave again for Kansas City Monday for the week. 14 months 25 days 2 hrs and I will be free. I told the wife the first month I was doing nothing but turning wood. I have toys errrrrrrr I mean tools I haven't even got to play with yet. :'(


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I wouldn't be this way if only I could find my pen mandrel for the rikon. I'd be turning some pens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, as I've already told you, whenever I can't find something I describe it to Marlene and five minutes later she says "is this what you're looking for?" Try it with Nancy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore when I put something somewhere where I won't forget it but then can't find it to save my soul I buy another. Guess what I find it instantly when the new one is on the way or arrives.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well mate if yo allways put things away then that is where they are LOL, not been doing much except makeing a new tank stand and yes Harry took some photos.
Cheers
Pete


----------

